# cosmic nights grow



## shuggy4105 (Mar 31, 2007)

couple of pics to start off this journal, strain is cosmic nights(sensi-star x northern lights).
this is my first grow journal so i`m not too sure if the pics will come out right.     here goes......
i will also be growing WW x SKUNK#1.(widdow skunk)


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 days, appologies for the poor pic quality.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 31, 2007)

all green mojo most welcome!  i`ll need it.:48: :guitar: 
here is a usefull diagram on when to harvest......hope you like!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 31, 2007)

i`m growing widdow skunk, and cosmic nights.
white widdow x skunk#1 and sensi star x northern lights.
as i said, this is my  first journal.
starting off with cfl`s, then once they`re established i`ll put them under my 400w HPS.
anyone ever grown any of these strains before? all input:welcome:


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2007)

i have grown cosmis nights before. its a good strong plant. she can handle a lot of stress. Nice high too..


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

thank you sir.:48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

another few beans showing their tap-root,using the paper towel method.
these WW x skunk are quite difficult to germ man, much more problematic than the cosmic nights(sensi star x northern lights). post more pics in a couple of days.
i`m waiting on 2 seedlings to sprout and another three widdow skunk,awaiting their tap-root. may post a couple of pics of seed with tap root showing.       
               cheers man:guitar: :stoned: :banana:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 1, 2007)

couple of clearer pics,any feedback greatly appreciated.
who`s got my back here man!!lol.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 2, 2007)

another update.4 days since sprout.
should i add any lime or anything else to my soil mix of sterilized soil and worm castings/perlite?


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2007)

To be honest I've never heard of adding lime to your soil mix? Anyway that baby looks good so I would just keep doin what you're doin!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

*Damn shuggy how did i miss your grow journal. Everything is looking great so far my friend. Much GREEN MOJO coming your way for the babies.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks TBG n` Insane, had another two "cosmic nights" sprout out this morning. .that`s three cosmic nights and two "widdow skunk" that have broke the soil surface, but the first one that sprouted has taken off and left all the rest behind! It`s a cosmic night seedling.
i`ll post more pics in a couple of days man,oh yeah BTW,as i beleive that the worm castings will keep the seedlings good for a few weeks,after this time,can i add more worm castings that would last through to flower, or even harvest?? Or will i have to add more nutes? i`ve got loads of different brands of nutes,bone meal and high nitrogen feed aswell as miracle grow 6-5-5,and some stuff high in "K".but if i could keep it organic, i would.
cheers:joint4:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 4, 2007)

how do i get my grow journal link to appear at the bottom of my posts?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 4, 2007)

Insane said:
			
		

> To be honest I've never heard of adding lime to your soil mix? Anyway that baby looks good so I would just keep doin what you're doin!


I`ve been informed that if you add 1 tbs/gallon of medium,it acts as a ph buffer,and soil conditioner,and additional magnesium.
Hick said, he has yet to encounter a serious ph problem or lockout using this additive.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 4, 2007)

these widow skunk seed are being extremely hard to sprout. they`ve germed "ok" but seem to be slow on breaking the soil surface.
any ideas?? or should i take my own advice and be patient. :2940th_rasta: :bong2: :stoned: :bugger:


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Shuggy! The babies look great! 

Anyways, you can put your journal on your signature by cutting and pasting the address from the top of your browser and then pasting it to you signature.....where you have the quotes from Tyler Durdan and Einstein.  

I wouldn´t worry about adding anything to your soil at least until they have a couple sets of five pointers or about two-three weeks in....then you can start adding and/or tranplant.  the name of the game now is patience.  Just relax and let those babies grow.....if they need anything they will tell you. Just don´t overwater and doné overfertilize....those are the main reasons for problems with the plants.....well you know.  Anyways....keep us posted!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 4, 2007)

many thanks KP,all my Qs answered at last!lol.
cheers for droping in on my journal man, i`ll be following yours for sure.great set-up you have there.
here`s an update....7 days old,the cosmic nights is taking off big time!


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey shaggy... the babies are looking good... i noticed that your WWxS1 aren't doin too good when it comes to sprouting... out of personal experience i think its the skunk 1 that does that... i germed 5 seeds and all germed fine but they took a while to sprout... but once they sprout they sure did catch up... so stick it out man... good luck!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the advice man, it`s Shuggy BTW.lol:48: :bong2: :fly: :fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2007)

*Whats going on shuggy. I see the babies are coming right along and looking great. Did the other little one's come up yet? Sometimes they can be a pain. Anyway everything is looking just great.  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 5, 2007)

cheers TBG, thanx for droping by man, good to know that help is at hand(although i hope i won`t need it just yet).
this is my third grow although this is the only one where "i think" i know what i`m doing.the last two grows were disasterish with that "hot soil mix" on my last grow,my gals were doomed from the start:cry: .
then i had the "hard water/high calcium content .
but this grow seems to be going well so far, and after reading up on this forum(think i`ve scanned the whole forum!)for a couple of months,i "hope"
i`ve got the basics down anyway,but i still feel like i know nothing!there is sooo much info to take on and i always learn something new every day on this forum .
anyways, things are going well man,"cosmic nights" are doin great, but the widow skunk are hard to germ,and are taking well longer than the cosmic nights to break the soil surface.three out of 5 have popped there heads up after seven days,patience is a virtue that "we" must all posess.
i`ll post more pics tomorrow and you all can let me know what you think.
cheers dudes,shuggy:48: :fly: :fly:


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 6, 2007)

sorry bout that SHUGGY... haha too stoned and i must have tunnel vision... and just thought it must have been shaggy.. haha... might wanna back off that ganj... peace man


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 6, 2007)

:fly: :stoned: :48: :fly: no probs EPC,lol.here`s an update on the potential ladies....
note the size difference between the "cosmic nights" and the "widow skunk",unbeleivable man or else i was just too stoned to remember when i planted them!
I`m waiting on two of each, germing as we speak and awaiting two "widow skunk" breaking the soil surface.
let me know what you think ppl....1st pic-cosmic nights. well, first pic is of some good stuff that cost me an arm and a leg,but pic 2-cosmic nights,
pic 3-4 widow skunk.enjoy.........sorry for the "album"
can`t wait till i am smokin` my own,nothing better on this planet.
camera`s  crap man,sorry bout quality dudes.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 8, 2007)

another little update.....the one plant has taken off man,looks to be doing much better than all the rest.hope to  god she`s a she.

first pic is of the high flyer "cosmic nights",she`s been getting exactly the same as the other gals,but she`s deffinately around a week ahead of the rest for sure.it`s really weird.
let me know what you think...:bong1:  :bong1: the other pics are "widow skunk",one of the lovely ladies seem to be picking up though.


----------



## funstarfish (Apr 12, 2007)

looking good so far... im about a week and a half behind you.  im at day 2 waiting for seeds to poke through.  best of luck


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 13, 2007)

i`ve switched germing technique, due to the "widow skunk" being very difficult ta crack.From the paper towel method to the cup of water method. After only a day, the "ww x skunk" cracked and after planting, it broke the soil surface in 24 hrs also.
I`ve now resorted back to the "PTM" as the "cosmicnights" didn`t show their tap root, or even crack. So, i`ll try this and if it doesn`t work i`ll change method again.
post some pics in the morning so you all can see how they`re coming along.    cheers man, Shuggy:stoned: :ccc: :stoned: :fly: :fly:
 thanx for droping by FunStarFish,do you have a journal?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 14, 2007)

Everything seems to be moving right along shuggy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words all. here`s an update so far, 2 weeks into life man.
let me know what you think ppl.
it`s the "cosmic nights" that are the biggest, although the "widow skunk" is catching up quick-style.......appologies for the pic quality, this tiny camera is......well,you know what i mean.And it`s night here so light is crud.


                                                                                                  : :stoned: 

does anyone know how i can resize my pics so they are bigger?as at the moment they`re tiny.
cheers, Shuggy.


i`ll post  better pics in the morning man,these ones are crap.
also,on one of my girls, her veins are yellow,only the bottom two leaves though.
Any ideas?


----------



## Brouli (Apr 14, 2007)

looking real good man i will keep my eye on your grow


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 14, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> another little update.....the one plant has taken off man,looks to be doing much better than all the rest.hope to god she`s a she.
> 
> first pic is of the high flyer "cosmic nights",she`s been getting exactly the same as the other gals,but she`s deffinately around a week ahead of the rest for sure.it`s really weird.
> let me know what you think...:bong1:  :bong1: the other pics are "widow skunk",one of the lovely ladies seem to be picking up though.


hey bro just wanted to say that the plants look awsome bro. cant wait to see the out come hope all goes well bro i love skunk peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here`s some better pics with better lighting,maybe you`ll be able to see them this time,LOL.:ccc: :stoned: :ccc: .
1st and 2nd pics "cosmic nights" 3-4-5 are "widow skunk". Then a side view in same order,   enjoy!
let me know what ya think of em. 
look at the difference in size from the "cosmic nights to the widow skunk".
all were planted on the 1st of this month, 2 weeks old.
These new HID cfl`s are doing their job nicely.


----------



## PoisonRice (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice plants bro!
Will keep track of your progress for sure!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanx for dropin` in PR,and the kind words. Keeps me motivated man lol.
cheers, Shuggy.


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 16, 2007)

SHuggy... hows it goin man... the ladies are doing great (well soon to be ladies) haha but ya they are looking good those cosmic nights are doing great keep it up man peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 16, 2007)

cheers EPC, i`ve messed up my previous two grows, but learned alot from the experience. You can`t beat a bit of practical-hands-on learning man.
I have learned the most critical thing in growing mj, "patience".
"IMHO", i think that`s a large part of the problem, as when you first start to grow you want to fiddle about with them and add nutes(usually too early )then adding water and more water. "I" believe those are the two main reasons for "failed crops", over watering and over fert.....and maybe not reading up through the grow journals, and other various methods of information gathering. Most ppl think they know all they need to know,untill they "dive in" feet first and find out they really don`t know much. I still know i have lots to learn,every day i see and learn something new.
sometimes the things you hear contradict other stuff that you thought was "gospel". but once you`ve read up for a few months, and got your first (probably failed) grow attempt finished,then you can begin a proper "well informed" crop.The forum is always there if you have any problems which you can`t diagnose yourself, "Someone" will have the remedy info you need.Like me right now, i have a problem with one of my seedlings (two weeks old)that i can`t figure out what`s wrong, the bottom two leaves, not the round ones,are turning light brown. It seems to be spreading up the plant,as i`ve noticed that the tips of my second set of leaves have began to brown, very slightly but never-the-less, it does mean that it is spreading,bottom to top.
i started them off in sterile soil, 1tbs lime,a pinch of bone meal and half a cup of worm castings per gallon. This is the "cosmic nights" gal that had such phenominal growth, compared to the others-"widow skunk and more cosmic nights", so i naturally thought that this is "lacking in nutes" as all i have given them is water every 3-4 days with sporadic misting of the soil surface :confused2:.
all the others are doin` great, so no need to change anything with them, however the seedling that has the "browning leaves" has now been transplanted, and is being given very dilluted "Baby Bio" plant food-NPK=10.9-1.4-1.9. Soon i`ll be giving them some high nitrogen feed, once all are transplanted, this has an NPK ratio of 25-15-15. For bloom i have a couple of products with high pottasium and high phosphorus. 
In fact i have so many different nutrients that i`m spoiled for choice, in all stages of growth and tweakers for problems etc.
If the problem persists or gets worse over the next couple of days, i`ll have to re-asess the situation, maybe post pics for more feedback in the "sick plants" section. I also noticed on one other gal that her veins are yellow, is this a sign of deficiency? I`m sure i read somewhere that this was some sort of def.
Overall, things are going good right now .
any feedback and ppl`s opinions are very much:welcome: :stoned: and appreciated, cheers dudes + dudettes. Can anyone tell me how to enlarge my pics?
Shuggy.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2007)

well folks i`ve not managed to shake this "browning problem",still only on the 1 "cosmic nights".The widow skunk is doing good and the other cosmic nights too.
once it appeared i thought, due to the rapid growth, that it was "lack of nutes" as i had only been giving them water-ph 6.5.
after starting this one plant on nutes, the problem has remained .all the others are doing great.
can`t seem to figure this out man, any ideas?:rant: :grinch: :cry:
Also, the leaves on the second set began to curl up?
i`m sure i`ve read that it`s some sort of defficiency, could this be under-watering?
i give them around 200ml every 3-4 days,like the soil to dry out a bit,the one problematic "cosmic nights" which i transplanted,has been getting 300ml.after a few days of it not clearing up with nutes, i went back to streight water.then the curling this morning??


----------



## NDS (Apr 19, 2007)

> after starting this one plant on nutes, the problem has remained .all the others are doing great.



It will remain.  What matters is has it progressed?  If not, take it that she was hungrey.  Not all plants feed the same.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2007)

seems to be persisting man, spreading possibly all be it slowly.
gonna  start "some" of them on some high nitrogen feed 25-15-15 NPK.
gonna go in with a heavy dilluted amount though, that way there`s no way to burn em .
I`ll post fresh pics of them tomorrow.:aok:
gonna try and not worry about that little one(well it`s quite big actually)as what`s the point,if it gets worse i`ll worry.
what d`you think of the feed NPK?


----------



## NDS (Apr 19, 2007)

NPK looks good bro, what type fertilizer is it?-brand-  synthetic or organic?

By heavily diluted, how do you mean?  1/4 strength is the most I'd dilute it to, but those plants look like they could handle up to 1/2 right now.

When you mixed your soil up, are you sure you got that lime distributed well?  If that one pot got more it could be the issue.  I've got some in my garden right now that I limed heavily like a DA and they went light green and have started showing micro deficiencies.  A tranplant into untampered soil has stopped that and Im getting green growth again.

I dunno how many grows you've had, but for the first 2-3 I think its best to buy a commercial all purpose potting soil or organic potting soil.  Let some one else do the guess work of PHing and fertilizing and you (as the grower) only have to worry about supplimenting their mix.  Learn the plant and how it grows then focus on improving your interactions with it.

nds


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah dude i was meaning 1/2 nutes and it`s synthetic not organic.
I would`ve done this-my third grow, organically, had i had the info on it.
Today i noticed that the veins on the "problematic" gal, are yellow on one leaf. Any ideas of what this could be? ?
My first two grows went terrible. the first was before i was online and i didn`t know that females were the only plants that bud! so all the males i had, all in one big five gallon container, with the females. I was using "miracle grow" soil and one 20w cfl`s.i didn`t know that the flip of lights had to happen, it was a total waste of time.But one good thing that came out of that was the ability to identify males to females.
Second grow i only had four plants total, two of which were male and i gave em the chop. The females remaining were doing allright untill i caught a dose of "spider mites".
They dessecrated my crop in a week man:cry: , but only the two females so not much lost.
and there was also an "incident" as i call it, rather than an actual grow.
Had just got my 400w HPS and good soil (so i thouight).
I ordered some WW and had some bag-seed, planted them all in seperate little containers, got my space sorted and painted, germed the seed and 12 out of 16 sprouted their tap-root and made it into the containers, then streight under the HPS.
Within a week, they were all dead! Totally burned by the fertilizer in the soil, plus my little additives.
so now i`ve learned quite a bit on the practical side of things, but i feel there`s still loads more i don`t know:stoned:.
Can`t figure out the problem i`ve got now, never mind actually having a successfull crop-start to finish.However,i have big hopes for this one though, got off to quite a good start and i`ve transplanted one allready, and thinking about doing another three.
There`s ten plants in total, five "widow skunk" and five "cosmic nights"
Still got some beans held back though, just in case.These beans have been quite hard to germ man, i`ve had to change method a couple of times for some seed does nothing for ages. So i try different ways of increasing temp, humidity etc. So far i`ve lost 5, due to not rooting in the pots and  one day i forgot to give them a spray and the seed germed and dried out. tragic man, just tragic.
anyway, if any one has advice on the "browning" then let me know.
I`ll post new pics in the morning dudes, cheers.:confused2: :48: :stoned: :bong: :fly:
P.S thanks to all who stuck this read out man!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 20, 2007)

here`s an update at 3 weeks, the gals are coing on great.
the "browning" seems to be keeping at bay, just had to wait it out.
llast pic is the stragler, planted four days later....:stoned: :guitar: :stoned:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 22, 2007)

well folks, things are doing good and the "browning" i had has gone.
day 23 today and they`re all looking great,getting a nice odour coming from them. smell isn`t really an issue for me,in fact, the only thing that`s stoping me setting up the size grow i want is "lack of experience".
but, it`s not a tiny grow. i only have one HPS 400w and a couple of cfl`s 30" high intensity bulbs 18000k.12 girls growing well,still germing a couple more in the expectancy of a 50% male ratio,but who knows, they could all be male.or (as i like to think) majority female .
i`ll post some pics tomorrow, can`t really be bothered to drag em out the grow space for a photo shoot man.
this grow has been good so far, very little problems compared to my other attempts.but as i said before,this is the first of which i have done my homework before hand, and it seems to be paying off (at the moment.)
i would like to find out just how close i can get with the 400w HPS. at the moment it`s 20" from the top of my largest lady, and 30 from the shortest due to the late planting of a few beans. but hey, they all grow at different rates anyway so i`m not too hassled about the difference.
I`m keeping my cfl`s on the smallest, untill they`re established in conjunction with the 400w.
growth is really starting to pick up,gonna have to transplant another few soon, couple of days.
cheers,
Shuggy.:yay:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 25, 2007)

well, just a lil` update on the grow, browning gone, but one of my ladies has really droopy leaves, apart from that ,things are good. 
i have not came across any major hurdles man, must be doing something right!lol.
first pic is of the droopy leaved "cosmic nights".
they`re all jumbled up, but the pics are a mix of "cosmic nights and widow skunk"      
let me know if you`ve any ideas on the droopy leaves:stoned: :48: :smoke1: :bong: :joint: :bugger:
sorry dudes think my cameras fecked.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 26, 2007)

het man, my camera might not be working but i`ll give it a shot....
one of my girls has droopy leaves. the main stem is strong however,the leaf stems that are drooping have flimsy stems.
this is only with one plant a "cosmic nights" gal.
any ideas and help needed please...:huh:


----------



## Draston (Apr 26, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> het man, my camera might not be working but i`ll give it a shot....
> one of my girls has droopy leaves. the main stem is strong however,the leaf stems that are drooping have flimsy stems.
> this is only with one plant a "cosmic nights" gal.
> any ideas and help needed please...:huh:


 
I baby my plants and its funny because I think you and me are really close to grows. My oldest plant right now is at 19 days old. Yesterday I had one of my plants slightly dip its leaves and I was like, man thats odd because I don't overwater or underwater my plants. So I went to a tractor supply store and bought a soil PH test kit. Yeah it was expensive at 5 dollars a test but I went ahead and got two of them. I decided that if I tested two pots and those came out bad that I probably had the problem among all my pots. I tested two different pots and they both came up as slightly acidic nearing very acidic (6.0 to 5.0 range). With mary jane you want to be the 7.0 range.

So I went to wal mart and bought a bag of lime you put in soil. It was like 4 bucks or something and mixed that in as best I could without disturbing the roots of my ladies. Prior to this, that morning I watered my plants because I thought I might have underwatered them because I hadn't watered them in 2 days. 

After I mixed the Lime in the soil (not a ton just a handful or so per pot (10 inch pots) I took a water bottle with a sprayer on it and misted the lime that was on the top soil. I went to work and came home and 8 hours later the plants had picked up their leaves and the ones that hadn't even started sagging yet perked up a big. The only one that didn't perk up as much as the others is the one I think I broke some roots on. It didn't get sick or anything because I didn't break the main root or anything so I figure it'll be back up to speed in a couple of days.

moral of my post? CHECK YOUR PH LEVELS!

I'm gonna keep up with your journal see how my grow compares to yours.!


----------



## Draston (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't say how fast you need to check your ph levels and adjust acordingly. Your baby is dieing and if you don't act quick she might go past the point of no return.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 26, 2007)

thanx for the reply dude, i allready added lime in my pre-mix, and i water with ph-6.4 balanced bottled water.
this is only happening on one plant, the rest are doin` great.
it`s not the ph, MJ likes a ph of between 6.3-6.9.that`s what i keep my ph at, in order to allow all the nutrients which she needs from being "locked out". it`s always been the thing that i monitor regularly, as i`ve seen and had problems with my ph level in the past.
can`t be ph..........any other ideas?:stoned: :bong: :48: :fly:
maybe i should transplant? she`s still in her starting pot.


----------



## Draston (Apr 26, 2007)

if its not your ph than it has to be overwater or underwater. Maybe a nute deficiency? If you go to a local tractor store they should have a ph tester kit with tests for all the nutes as well. Try that and maybe its low in something you need to add?


----------



## funstarfish (Apr 26, 2007)

just give her water a week, feel it out, see if things normalize.  cool grow man, isn't it weird how there can be one sensitive plant in a group?


----------



## Draston (Apr 27, 2007)

funstarfish said:
			
		

> just give her water a week, feel it out, see if things normalize. cool grow man, isn't it weird how there can be one sensitive plant in a group?


 
yeah, I have one right now that is being a ***** compared to the rest. She is not soaking up water like the rest so I think I may have overwatered but whatever. She slightly wilted but I dunno. She is fine, (no discoloration or anything). I figured I just won't water her tommorrow with all the other plants so she can get out of her "shock".


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 27, 2007)

hey dudes, went to my grow room this morning and 3 others are drooping their leaves,on another one the stem is very weak.it`s not too old/well not much growth for her age but she would fall over if she wasn`t supported by the soil which i added this morning. my camera is acting up so i can`t post any pics right now.
"I" think this could be under-watering, as i read that drooping leaves is a sign of over and under-watering. anyone got that info that was posted on a thread a while back? my soil is drying out quick style, and i`m only watering every 3-4 days, which i`m changing to every 2nd day.
also ALL my gals, both strains have red stems, on one young plant the stem isbending right over!
any feedback would be great man, and thanks for all the responses so far.thanx draston n funstarfish.
Shuggy sad Shuggy....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

hi all, just a lil update on the ladies.
i`m trying to post some pics but i`m not sure if it`ll work, but here goes anyway, the fisrst pic is of the problematic "cosmic nights" gal, after a good watering the leaves perked up good, although the bottom sets are still droopy . not too worried man as it is just a few bottom leaves,should i worry?
here`s some pics anyway...1st  three are the droopy leaves,only the bottom half  sets........:bong1:  :bong1:
last pic is of my newly confirmed female! can`t be 100% yet, but i see hairs man ye ha!


----------



## Draston (Apr 28, 2007)

the plant is pretty weak right now. You didn't water it enough and its under a lot of stress right now. Give it time.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

give her another drink you think Draston?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

gave her some more water and she`s drooping again, must have over-watered .
don`t know if she`ll take the stress, hope so....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2007)

my gals seem to be "closing up" is the best way i can describe it.
the leaves are rough and closing up,pretty weird.stems are  flimsy and stay in the shape if you bend them over??
anyone got any ideas?


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 28, 2007)

sorry to hear about your ladies man... heat stress?


----------



## Draston (Apr 28, 2007)

possibility but I bet its over watered now... Just give her time man.... IF you keep stressing them they might die, they are on the verge now as you describe it.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

true man, true. feels as though they`re on the verge dudes.
thanx for the input EPC and Draston, can`t be heat stress. the light is 30" from the furthest top and no closer that 18" from the tallest gal (400w HPS) with a fan blowing onto them 24/7.
this morning the problematic one has perked up, but my others have problems man. they seem tired.....  .
all ideas welcome, don`t have a clue how i`ve messed this one up.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

if you look at the last pics, you can see the leaves in a "v" sort of shape.
this is happening on new growth   
help needed man....


----------



## Draston (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd say you underwatered them and then overwatered them. I'd stop watering and just give it a couple of days.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

some pics of this problem, crap camera man.
see how the leaves are folding on their half way mark?looks like they`re folding in the middle, what causes this!!    anyone? :argue:
this is a new leaf...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

the first 3 pics are of the bottom of the plant, the following 3 are of the top of the same plant........diagnosis required ASAP, they`re degenerating by the hour.....


----------



## emptypackofcigs (Apr 29, 2007)

dude my plants were doing that too... because of heat stress but that might not be what was wrong with yours i dont know... just telling you what was wrong with mine


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks a lot like Nitrogen burn to me.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 30, 2007)

they leaves that look nute burned were the first set, but the top is darker foliage than the bottom.no other of my gals are burning, but, i can see that all are dark green and leaves look like they have been folded.
each finger is folded upwards along it`s main vein.......ideas??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 30, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> they leaves that look nute burned were the first set, but the top is darker foliage than the bottom.no other of my gals are burning, but, i can see that all are dark green and leaves look like they have been folded.
> each finger is folded upwards along it`s main vein.......ideas??


There is a condition called denaturation. It's not caused by nutrients. It's caused by stress.

If this plant were to have had any over abundance of stress, it could cause this problem.

Over watering
Under watering
Humidity to high or low
CO2 depletion
root rot (can be checked by looking at root ball. If slimy, it's that.)
Over pruning
breaking of too many branches
Too many sun leaves pulled off

Any of these or combinations of these can cause denaturation. Since it's the only plant in the group that shows the problem, if it is denaturation, then that would eliminate Humidity and CO2.

Of the other problems, which have happened to this one plant?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

this plant is my first "confirmed" female,a cosmic nights gal which had the extremely fast growth at the beggining.the problems have mainly been with this one.
thanks for the input Stoney, things are looking better now. she`s all one colour again.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

just a lil update on the gals, i have my first "confirmed" female! feels great man, to have that problem with her sorted. weird that this is the same female that i was having trouble with, is the first to show sex .
i`ll post more pics in a bit, busy day man, busy day...:bump:


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 1, 2007)

It's good to hear that your plant has recovered man.

Good luck!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

Hey ppl,
just a quick update on my fine ladies.
the gal i`ve been having all the problems with, has developed brown patches/spots on some of the fan leaves, apart from that she looks healthy.
all my other girls are great, looking really good, so i don`t know what this could be?? maybe it`s just her "recovering" from the stress of the last couple of weeks,but i want to know what has caused it i.e a def of some sort.   any ideas folks? :grinch: 
it seems to be spreading up the plant. maybe i just haven`t noticed it before, but now it looks as though it`s all over the girl. Weird man, brown sporadic patches over the main leaves. not on any new growth, help if anyone can?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

ater a little thought (and looking through the sticky`s,)i made a soluble mix of "phostrogen" which is high in "k", and "manganese", with a pinch of "epsom salts". We`ll see how this turns out man, she`s a strong healthy girl, and my first "confirmed" female:heart::chuck: , gods on my side man.lol
i`ll keep you informed folks hope it`s good news.


----------



## Draston (May 4, 2007)

Have you already thrown your plants into flowering? Just wondering because my plants are just about as old as yours (around 4 weeks old).


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

No Draston, i`m still in "veg" man, and i plan on vegging untill i have them all sexed (around 8 weeks), that way i can take clones from them, knowing they`re female.The best time to take clones is in "veg". I don`t know why, maybe it`s because they would have to re-adjust to 24/7 lighting again, which is stressfull on them.
anyways, i`ve sexed 3 so far and have all females  ,and also "i think" a couple more are females too. But no doubt, i`ll get males somewhere for sure man.
my ladies are just about 5 weeks dude,so we`re pretty close. Have you came across any problems yourself,and what you growing?
soil, hydro or what man, just out of interest eace: :48: :bolt: :stoned:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

well this browning, i have noticed it now on one other gal , but i think i may have the diagnosis.I have been misting my girls with a weak epsom salt mix,with ph balanced water. i`ve been doing this sometimes with the light on,big no-no right? But i couldn`t think why all the plants didn`t have the same rust coloured patches on them. I didn`t do this often, but once every second watering, i foliar feed with the epsom salts mix spray.here`s a few pics, the quality is crap but maybe you`ll be able to see my problem......hopefully.
all help greatly apprieciated dudes,    cheers
Shuggy
P.S- let me know what you all think......:rant: :confused2: :joint: :fly: :stoned:
As i said, i`ve noticed a single rust spot on another gal too. it may just be the misting with the lights on,if not,i don`t know. I`ve been reading through the sticky`s, and according to them- she has a manganese def, and low on "K". so i made up a soluble mix of high "K" and manganese mixture, and foliar fed the ladies that. that was today, i`ll keep ya informed of any progress.
there is no other issues with this one gal, and she looks healthy apart from the rust patches  All of them do.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

DAY32: Well i think it`s time for a photo shoot for my models,lol.
there`s one that has red stems and droopy leaves, it`s the first two pics man.
let me know your opinions dudes, help is greatly needed.....
enjoy!
these pics were taken before their watering session, but they do look droopy, nothing else except, the rust spots/patches on the two plants.I think it was the "misting" with the HPS on.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2007)

The plants have great size and compactness shuggy. I would advise you to prevent them from having so much water stress. Repeated occurances of this "drooping" because of lack of water will create a hermie.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

DAY 32: Yeah Stoney, thanks for the advice. I`ll begin watering every day, alternating nutes.
Or should i water with a larger amount every 2 days, alt nutes too?:cool2: 
cheers,
Shuggy
I`ve been alting nutes every 2 days since first administering the nutes at week4.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2007)

You should be able to adjust your nute strength to be able to give it to the plant with each watering. If you give it "X" amount every other day, then you can give it half of "X" each day. The end result is exactly the same amount of nutes, but the plant gets some every day that way. It's one more way to relieve the plant of any stress.

Give the plant a good watering until the water just starts to come out the bottom while being fed s-l-o-w-l-y from the top. Then let it go until you see a slight amount of drooping. Learn to give it water *just* before it starts drooping. You'll get it down man. People have been doing this correctly for centuries.

When a plant suffers from under watering, it's stress.

When a plant suffers from over watering, it's stress.

If you give nutes to a plant one watering and not another, you're either giving it the wrong amount of nutes or depriving it of nutes on every other day which in turn makes it stress.

Part of learning to grow is to learn to give nutrients properly. The nutrient strength should be adequate to give the plant all of the nutes it needs, and should be given on a steady, routine basis. Skipping days is a human thing, not a plant thing. It's like singing to them. It might make you feel good, but it means nothing to the plant.

Half the amount of nutes your giving your plants and give it to them every time you water. Adjust your nutrient strength until you can give it to them at the same strength every time you water with no signs of stress.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

thanx alot man,that`s just what i`ll do, and i`ll keep you all informed dudes.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 5, 2007)

within 4 hours of watering, the gals perked right up man. things are looking real good now, thanks for the assistance Stoney, and everyone else that`s been keeping up with my grow .:ccc:  :ccc:


----------



## Draston (May 5, 2007)

pics?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> pics?


d`you want pics of the recovery, or of the problematic droopy plant?
if it`s the latter, then there are pics about 5 threads back, just taken yesterday morning.
If you want pics of my complete grow, as it is today, no problem man.
let me know dude.:fly:  :fly:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

here`s some pics, taken this morning.... :beatnik:  
the last two pics are of this "rusting" coloured spots/patches, i think my ph may be a little high, and has locked out manganese and zinc.this rust spotted leaf is on the gal, on the last 3 pics,
what d`you all think?


----------



## Draston (May 6, 2007)

what kind of pots do you have yours in? I have mine in these ones from wal mart that were 10 inchs wide and I think they are around 1.5 to 2 gal pots but I don't know specifics. 

Do you think it would be beneficial to transplant them into some 5 gal pots for more root room?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

i`ve got mines in 2gallon pots, but  some i have in 1 gallon, i`ll be transplanting them shortly, their growth has sped up lately.
I think this "rusting spots / patches" are the zinc and mn def`s though.
i`ll pick up some  micro-nutrients on tuesday, when i can get up to the garden center. Those lil` bottles/containers cost a fortune man, around £6-9 for 100grams. unbelievable. but they`ll be worth it if they solve my girls condition.
i`ll keep ya updated.
"confirmed" another 2 females today, that`s five females out of seven,the widow skunk grow. got a couple of the pots mixed up last night ,and i was too stoned to remember where to put them. still  can`t tell .
only problem with the grow is the rusting,which occured, due to the high ph( i used tap water for a few days earlier, i have very hard water).
what you doin with yours Draston?


----------



## Draston (May 6, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i`ve got mines in 2gallon pots, but some i have in 1 gallon, i`ll be transplanting them shortly, their growth has sped up lately.
> I think this "rusting spots / patches" are the zinc and mn def`s though.
> i`ll pick up some micro-nutrients on tuesday, when i can get up to the garden center. Those lil` bottles/containers cost a fortune man, around £6-9 for 100grams. unbelievable. but they`ll be worth it if they solve my girls condition.
> i`ll keep ya updated.
> ...


 
I might just leave them in the pots they are in right now. Mine are pretty steady at growth right now since I have them still on 24/7 (tommorrow will be 30 days since start of growth). My tallest one "bertha" is sitting at 15 inches right now tall and healthy as ****. It just hasn't had any problems at all like my others. Anyways. I think for this grow I might just leave them in the pots they are in (they don't need any more shock after all the crap they've been through) and in 3ish weeks I plan to shoot them into flowering mode with an HPS system I plan on buying. I've learned the basics this grow and next grow I plan on trying to perfect some of the stuff I've learned and also try topping/clonning. Just a milestone I have set for myself.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 6, 2007)

yeah i`m 24/7 with the hps 400w,i`ve I.D five females out of a batch of seven, so not bad odds man, pretty lucky so far i just hope it lasts.
but i`m running out of space man, i`ve got seven seed germing, twelve growing (5 weeks old),and another five waiting to break soil surface.
I`m still setting up my veg chamber,bubbler cloner(still being taught how-to by a felllow member)and my flower space, which obviously is the biggest it`s pure hectic man, i think i  can`t get things done quick enough, as i get paid on Tuesday, so,those expensive "Micro-Nutrients" will have to wait till then. But they are looking good dude, and smelling as good as your favourate girl on a saturday night, love it!
:fly: eace: :48: :smoke1: :stoned: :fly:


----------



## Draston (May 6, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah i`m 24/7 with the hps 400w,i`ve I.D five females out of a batch of seven, so not bad odds man, pretty lucky so far i just hope it lasts.
> but i`m running out of space man, i`ve got seven seed germing, twelve growing (5 weeks old),and another five waiting to break soil surface.
> I`m still setting up my veg chamber,bubbler cloner(still being taught how-to by a felllow member)and my flower space, which obviously is the biggest it`s pure hectic man, i think i can`t get things done quick enough, as i get paid on Tuesday, so,those expensive "Micro-Nutrients" will have to wait till then. But they are looking good dude, and smelling as good as your favourate girl on a saturday night, love it!
> :fly: eace: :48: :smoke1: :stoned: :fly:


 
yeah my stuff isn't sticking to much but if I leave the door shut and I put a shirt or towel at the bottom of the door to lock in light, after about 3 or 4 hours if you open the door and my room door is open you can smell it in the living room.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

well today i went and bought some " miracle grow, moisture control".
i know everyone thinks it`s bad news, but that`s just for seedlings. too hot for them.but "Established" and mature plants should be sound, for their last transplant into 3 gallon pots and then flower. maybe a week later, but a transplant should cause no stress whatsoever, if done correctly, so a few days or so.
does anyone know if it`s still viable, to mix in worm-castings with the MG?:joint:  :joint:
Any chance of burn? maybe i`ll just put in half the usual dose to the mix....


----------



## Draston (May 8, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> well today i went and bought some " miracle grow, moisture control".
> i know everyone thinks it`s bad news, but that`s just for seedlings. too hot for them.but "Established" and mature plants should be sound, for their last transplant into 3 gallon pots and then flower. maybe a week later, but a transplant should cause no stress whatsoever, if done correctly, so a few days or so.
> does anyone know if it`s still viable, to mix in worm-castings with the MG?:joint:  :joint:
> Any chance of burn? maybe i`ll just put in half the usual dose to the mix....


 
My grow is done completely with that soil. I think its fine but next time I'm not getting it because I want to try and do all the nutes myself.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

yeah, i heard that the "slow release ferts" MG was the one to stay clear of.
what was the final product like, yeild but mainly potency?eace:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> My grow is done completely with that soil. I think its fine but next time I'm not getting it because I want to try and do all the nutes myself.


did you add any additional nutes, at any point Draston?
I`m transplanting into this soil for flower, with worm castings. as it`s for flower, i`m not sure whether to use the castings or not.
anyone got any advice for this most important phase?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

well, i`ve got seven correctly sexed.i got only one "hermie", and the rest females.5 seed i`m still waiting on germing, and another 5 which have broke the soil surface. this is a grow i`m beggining now, to enable me to harvest the quickest, and more often.it will just inter-mingle with this grow......but i have them in a seperate area, using cfl`s.
i`ll post pics of the little ones tomorrow, maybe the big ones too.
the tallest is now around 2ft.varying heights all the way down to 8 inches. the 8" one is very strange,it`s the same age as all the rest, but it`s had no problems and has kept really compact, looks more like a cabbage,lol.
i`ll post pics soon man.
#Shuggy


----------



## Draston (May 11, 2007)

when did you throw them into flowering? I'm going to wait about 2 more weeks before I do it .


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

haven`t done it yet, plan on leaving them another couple of weeks too.
i`m going to transplant into the 3 gall. pots, then wait for around a week after that, then shift into flower. 
i`m stopping veg ferts now and trying to let them use up the soil nutes and start them on flower nutes a couple of days before the swap.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

need to raise the light too, as i can see a bit of heat stress on the tops.


----------



## Draston (May 11, 2007)

Nice! I learned this week after moving my plants that I don't think I can support 3 or 5 gal pots in my closet. Next grow I think I'm going to try 4 plants in my closet instead of 6 and put 2 in other places to see if 4 in my closet get me more yeild than 6.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 11, 2007)

did you just begin with 4, or did you have more?
i started with more due to the expected 50% male population, but none yet.


----------



## Draston (May 11, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> did you just begin with 4, or did you have more?
> i started with more due to the expected 50% male population, but none yet.


 
Well I mean I started with 6, put 7 outside (all ate by rabbits, dammit  ) and all the 6 in my house are doing perfect. Thing is they don't have a lot of room to bush out because of size limitations so I actually want them to stretch upwards . At the end of next week I'm going to order my 600watt grow light so that means I will have put my babies through 6 weeks of veg (little over a month) and then I plan on doing the full 9 weeks of flowering. That way I get some stuff through summer and can start my next grow and have some mid next semester in college.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

You can definately see the northern lights genes in those plants. Northern lights and white widow still have my heart, Best feeling high i've ever had! =) your plants are looking good bro and i'll keep an eye on your journal. Best wishes and keep up the good work!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for dropping in Dewayne, and the kind words man.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 12, 2007)

some updated pics dudes, not had much to post, the gals are droopy at times. hard to get a handle on the watering schedule, it allways seems to be different day-day, 6 weeks in.
sex has shown, i haven`t switched for flowering yet, couple of more weeks in veg needed.
i think things are going good, had a little heat stress and had to raise the lights.
i started a new grow of 8 plants, from seed, and i`m taking a few clones from each female. how can i store these for a while(1 week)?
the last pic is of the first clone of the crop......i have some organic rooting powder, i picked up at the garden centre.we`ll see how that works out.
here`s what i`m putting up for flower in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Draston (May 12, 2007)

nice man, your stuff is coming along really well


----------



## kb3159 (May 14, 2007)

Lookin pretty sweet to me!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 14, 2007)

thanx for dropping by dudes, lil encouragement does no harm,lol.


----------



## Richy-B (May 16, 2007)

Hey Shuggy, 
 Great looking *(LANGUAGE EDIT: PLEASE DO NOT USE ASTERISKS TO COMPLETE WORDS THAT ARE FILTERED. IT MAKES THIS RED PRINT SHOW UP IN YOUR POST. IT'S EASIER IF YOU JUST DON'T USE THOSE WORDS. THANKS.)*  Maybe you can give me some advice ! See my thread ''New Grow setup 250 hps''. More pics to come.            :joint: Smoke Ya Later:joint:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 17, 2007)

i posted on your thread richy-B, hope that helped.
lil` update for all who are following this grow, i placed them into flower yesterday as they were getting to tall. the tallest is 3ft allready!
i`m having a little problem with my gals, they have weak stems, but no other vissible problems. anyone know how i could strenthen them up? I`ve got a fan blowing on them 24/7, but i don`t know what i`m doing wrong here . Don`t get me wrong, they look good and healthy, just the stems feel "floppy"??? any ideas would be great dudes,i`ll post pics in a day or two. you can`t see any problem looking at them, it`s just to the touch they feel bendy. Has anyone experienced this themselves?
let me know man, give me some pointers.
cheers, Shuggyeace:  eace:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 17, 2007)

Alright, i know you are having a problem with droopiness it seems. You also have a Mg defficiency, notice the cupping upwards on the top leaves?

Droopy plants can be a # of things, High temps, over or underwatering, or can be a Phosphorous defficiency.

Look for deep purplish red stems and the leaves may fall easily if handled to much.

Anyways.. otherwise the plants look great.\

There is a great product out there called silica blast that is the bomb diggity 

check it out


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

for the mg def. us epsom salt it works very well 1 table spoon on a spray bottle and spray them 3 times a day for 1 week if that dont work go with 1 table spoon per gallon for watering and water as usable for 2 weeks or until you see improof good luck tryit it will work


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 17, 2007)

thanks for the knoledge boost there man,i`ll do that directly. many thanks,
Shuggy


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

thats why we are here for to help each other


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 18, 2007)

for the phosphorus def should i just add some bone meal N-4 P-20 K-0?
and the mg def,i`ve used epsom salts and misting them a couple of times a day. they`re still droopy now, but i`ll give it a couple of days and keep you updated. any other ideas welcome. BTW, one of my gals has red/purplish stems and the leaves fall off easy. what does that tell me, a "P" def?


----------



## funstarfish (May 19, 2007)

overwatering


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 19, 2007)

no, can`t be, under-watering maybe.they got droopy the other day, as i forgot to water them, the soil was bone dry.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 19, 2007)

hey bro things aren't looking that bad  as for the weak stems had a few plants like that and they still budded nice had to tie them up but all was good good luck man doing a great job peace


----------



## Grownothing (May 19, 2007)

Are you still using fluros on them? And if you are, do you have a fan blowing around or on them?
Usually if you dont have any sort of a wind effect, stems get weak, and make the plant keel.
Also, the droopy-ness....if it was a under water or over water, that plant would be pretty close to dead right now...wouldnt have made it 3 feet if he wasnt really that on top of watering.
Its probably a defiency...I would go with what everyone else said to do.
I bet once you get them under that HPS, that they are gonna straighten right up, because of the lumen power of the HPS....but your gonna hafta correct that defiency first...
Also, for bigger stems....cant you just up the nitrogen intake?
My 2 cents...peace.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 19, 2007)

Hey man
Looking good, your about 4 days ahead in grow then me, ive got 10 BBud.
Smoke to you later.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 20, 2007)

thanx for the advice  there man, i`ve had them under the hps for 5 weeks dude. i only use the cfl`s for the first 2-3 weeks. i have a fan blowing on them 24/7, i just increased the speed on it to see if that helps.
i also found another male , don`t have a clue how that sneaked by me!, i just transplanted into 3 gallon containers too, and then i see BALLS!lol.
anyway, they`re alive and that`s the main thing.cheers for the input .


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 20, 2007)

discusted....:cry:


----------



## 3patas (May 20, 2007)

keepit for hash or seeds healty looking boy


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 27, 2007)

well, i gave the male the chop. and i found another 2! total bad news that man, i don`t think it was down to stress that flipped them or something, but 8 males out of 12 originals , it happens though.... anyway, i  have 4 females that are HUGE! over 4 ft each, with multiple branches and pre-flowers. i`ll post pics in a day or 2, of all the remaining ladies .
since i stopped messing with them and just let em grow, they`ve been great.
i also have 10 other seedlings, aproximately 3 weeks old under cfl`s i`ll post pics of them too:48: :ccc: 
my ladies have been in flower for over a week coming on 2, no problems to report, although they have became so big since the switch to 12/12.
thanx for following man. :fly:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2007)

They're looking good man. I hope you get some big buds!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 30, 2007)

cheers for the reply DL and BBP and 3patas,they are now almost 5ft, 2 weeks into flower.
the bud is beggining to form and it looks like i "should" harvest a nice lil` crop. 
i`ll post pics tomorrow of all my gals and kids.
thanx for the kind words dudes.
:afroweed: :fly: :fly: :stoned: eace: :48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 1, 2007)

just an update on the progress of the gals.
the pics are pretty crap but it`s the best i can do man.eace:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 1, 2007)

here`s some pics of the kids, the last pic is of the lot has been over-watered.   hope you like man. :guitar: :fly: :fly: :stoned: :stoned: :guitar: 
they have just been flushed as i used MG compost with worm castings 50/50.
there is also differing ages between them the majority are 1 week and a couple are 2-3 weeks.
i have had them under cfl`s and aquarium lighting from seed, as i think it gives them a better start and tighter nodes"IMO".i`ll move them to my hps when my other queens have done their thang in flower, which is in week 3 BTW.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

well dudes i`m having some difficulty at the moment, as my ladies are getting rust coloured patches beggining at the centre of the leaves and spreading out . remember i transplanted into MG soil a couple of weeks before flower? well, that was a BAD IDEA , they`re the wrong nutes for flower,Stoney tells me. so, i have them in 3 gallon pots and don`t think i have the room to upgrade to 5gall, in order to transplant out of this crap soil(good for veg though). anyone have any ideas on how i could sort this mess out without having to go bigger in pot size? i`ve allready flushed, but with MG that only releases more nutes that are stored in the soil. maybe continual flushing, 1-2 times a week? or can i cut back the root mass and re-pot into the 3 gallon pots with sterile soil and my own choice nutes . 
they are now in week 3 flower and are looking good at 5ft. only problem is the above mentioned dillema....    help needed/advice, will cutting back the root ball damage the gals in any way?
cheers man,
-Shuggy-


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 4, 2007)

There's no need to upsize your container when you transplant. You can just gently work that plant out of the pot it's in and put it into another container full of plain soil. If you have a second person, you can hold the plant at it's base and gently turn the container over until it releases into your hands. Let the MG dirt fall away from the root ball. The dirt that's caught in the root ball shouldn't be enough to be much of a problem. You can also set it down on a clean surface and gently rinse the dirt out of it until it's nothing but roots.

Have your new dirt ready and filled to the appropriate level to set your plant into. Gently set it in and try to space the roots out a bit.

Place the rest of the dirt into the container by hand. One handful at a time....GENTLY until it's full.

Then water it in very slowly to make the dirt settle around the roots with no tearing.

Good luck man!!!!

I repeated the word "Gently" 5 times....for a reason. You don't want to tear the roots.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 4, 2007)

cheers Stoney, that`s exactly what i needed.
when "rinsing" the roots, will the water have to be room temp, i suppose it would be better that way. will this cause any further stress on the gals? but not as much as if i leave em in this nute furnace! they`re big gals so i`ll need help, shouldn`t be too hard, the only other person who knows i grow."loose lips sinks ships" and all that. thanks again dude.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 5, 2007)

can i cut the roots back? as they`ve been in their present containers for around 4 weeks. the roots will have developed right through won`t they?
what do i do, just "gently" remove the soil with water during transplant? this sounds stressfull, would cutting back the roots work, and what would be the effect?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

Just rinse the roots out gently AFTER you have the dirt ball out of the container. Lay it down on a table or something and use a gentle run of water and the dirt will almost all come out of them. No, you don't want to cut your roots.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 6, 2007)

well, i transplanted and it was...... messy.
i ended up with the shape of the previous transplant and the root mass,with a load of dirt, held on by a few long and lots of little roots. total disaster man, those 3 gallon buckets are murder to deal with.
i think i saved them though, need to wait a few days to see the aftermath of this.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck man!

It's a PITB to transplant a large plant. Yes, it makes a mess.

I'm sending you all my good luck.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 10, 2007)

i`ve got a problem with my gals, same as before with the rust spots/browning, beggining at the middle finger of each leaf. the rust spots begin at the central vein of the middle finger and seems to spread out from this point .
i`m at week 3/4 flower using a 400w hps, temps are a steady 80F and ph stays between 6-7. i`ve had this problem for some time now and can`t seem to shift it, one of my ladies began a recovery and looks well on the way to good bud production:ccc: . however, on the rest of them it has persisted, mainly on the fan leaves. these become "crispy" dry, with alot of leaf finger twisting.the edges of these problematic ones remain green and healthy. on the whole, i can`t complain with the resulting level of bud being produced at this point.
i`ll post pics of the women when i get this sorry excuse for a camera working, you won`t recognise em man! 
i have done some topping and some without, and i have to say the topped ones are going to yeild alot more than the others. topping each 3-4 times has worked out really well man , and those that were left alone have a nice big juicy cola developing. an average size is 5ft, some a lil` under, (not many) some a lil over.
anyone with info on what i`ve described, i.e the rust spots,please post. this doesn`t seem to have any "visible" adverse effects on flower rate of growth, but i bet i`ll feel this on potency at the end at harvest. maybe i should take my own advice and be more patient,only been under a week since transplant,all views welcome.
cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> on the rest of them it has persisted, mainly on the fan leaves. these become "crispy" dry, with alot of leaf finger twisting.the edges of these problematic ones remain green and healthy.


 
  Secondary Nutrients Magnesium (Mg) is found as a central atom in the chlorophyll molecule and is essential to the absorption of light energy. Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant. Deficiency signs of magnesium are: Older leaves yellow from the center outward, while veins remain green on deficient plants. Leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. Growing tips turn lime green if the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant. 

Magnesium - Mg-deficiency is pretty common since marijuana uses lots of it and many fertilizers don't have enough of it. Mg-deficiency is easily fixed with ¼ teaspoon/gallon of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water) or foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart. When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil for Mg. Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 

From the "Greenmans page":
http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/nutrientdisorders.html


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 10, 2007)

i mixed in lime with my soil mix, but your probably correct as i have noticed only today, that the very top of the gals does have this slight yellowing of the edges,mimicing over-fert, only on the immediate tops.
i hope it`s a Mg def, easily sorted. although the leaves affected don`t turn yellow before rusting/light brown, from the centre out.
cheers stoney
great link man!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

I hope it works for you man. Look over that page and see if anything else looks familiar with your present situation.

Good luck man.


----------



## Selfcontainment (Jun 11, 2007)

nice grow shuggy cant wait to see end results


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 11, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> just an update on the progress of the gals.
> the pics are pretty crap but it`s the best i can do man.eace:


Have you seen my pics? Good job, they look good.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 11, 2007)

thanx man, cheers for stopping by dude and the kind words.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 13, 2007)

thanx for that bit of info stoney, just this morning i can see  a big improvement... cheers dude.:lama:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 15, 2007)

time for some pic updates.... but first i want to tell you about the problems i`m having now.
Stoney identified a "mg def" for me and whilst it helped recover my ladies-one of them still is having problems. i`ve posted in the sick plants section if you want to read it in full.it`s posted with the title "yellowing problems,pics"
anyway, any info on this will be greatly apreciated:doh:.
here`s some pics of my gals, and some pics of the up and coming kids.
let me know what you think dudes...
:hubba: :woohoo: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :lama:
sorry again about the pic quality, crap cam man...
time for these ladies  to do some sun-bathing!
week 4 flower BTW. they`re all over 5 ft.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 15, 2007)

:stoned: :lama:
 does anyone have an idea of what this "yellowing" of  the leaves is?
i`m thinking that, as it`s on the bottom of my gal, maybe the light isn`t getting to there. but the tips of new growth are curling up, which makes me think it`s a mg def still, even though the others have recovered....
i will continue with the epsom salts treatment, but i`m affraid to over-do it as too much mg locks out other essential ellements. anyone??:hitchair:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 16, 2007)

here`s those pics of the kids:hubba: ........
they`re around 3 weeks man, but i`ve kinda lost track of the age because i`ve been concentrating on the flowering gals. it`s hard work dude! these are being grown under HID flourescents. when the others are done flowering, i`ll move the kids into flower.
:hairpull: :2940th_rasta: eace: :2940th_rasta: enjoy...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 16, 2007)

there is another problem appearing on this same gal which has not recovered through the "epsom salts" treatment. now on this same one she is curling at the tips of new growth. no discolouration, they just "curl/spiral like", and dry up.again there is no colour change, but this has me worried as it`s the new growth, which is covered in trichs and i`m losing them! maybe i should flush?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

Leaf curl is discussed on the same page I refered you to. Check it out.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

i think i`ll flush, i haven`t done one since the beggining of flower 32 days ago.
i can`t seem to find what the problem is on that link you hooked me up with Stoney. this is only occuring on the one gal, the other is strong and healthy with a 1/2 meter cola on the top.     i`m going back for another scan of that link, maybe i missed something....


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

well Stoney i went back to the greenman`s page and it has no mention of the problem i`m having, but it could be a number of combined defficiences like mn, fe, often occur together.
the first pic is of the "rusting" and also shows the curling up. they seem to be curling and twisting in all directions, with the only colour change being the tips drying and turning deep green.however the tips of some leaves are yellow/gold. the pic quality is crap man, you can`t really see the rust patches.
the second pic is of a leaf which i took off the top cola, to show what is going on.
this is doing my head in man, can`t seem to figure this one out. i`m continuing to give epsom salt sprays too.
i`ve flushed this morning, the problematic gal only as the others are doing great.
how long should i wait untill re-administering nutes? 
bud production has slowed big-time:hairpull: 
also there is no smell coming from them, i know it`s not the smell that gets you high but still, it has me worried that something major has gone wrong. 
just on the one female though .
anyone have some advice you can throw my way:spit: 
cheers from Sad Shuggy:fid:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

forgot to add the pics:doh:lol.
first 2= rusting, last 2=drying leaf from top cola.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> well Stoney i went back to the greenman`s page and it has no mention of the problem i`m having, but it could be a number of combined defficiences like mn, fe, often occur together.
> the first pic is of the "rusting" and also shows the curling up. they seem to be curling and twisting in all directions, with the only colour change being the tips drying and turning deep green.however the tips of some leaves are yellow/gold. the pic quality is crap man, you can`t really see the rust patches.
> the second pic is of a leaf which i took off the top cola, to show what is going on.
> this is doing my head in man, can`t seem to figure this one out. i`m continuing to give epsom salt sprays too.


 
Don't spray the epsom salts on the plants. That's only a very fast temporary cure. You need to put it into the water the plants get watered with. If that worked, then the addition of it to your watering will really work. Not too much tho'. Measure good.

On that page, I think this still is your problem:

3)   a) Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted.  Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.

Magnesium - Mg-deficiency is pretty common since marijuana uses lots of it and many fertilizers don't have enough of it. Mg-deficiency is easily fixed with ¼ teaspoon/gallon of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water) or foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart. When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil for Mg. Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

how long will i wait before re-introducing nutes after the flush i`ve done?
i`ll start adding the epsom salts to the water, cheers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

I would start the nutes at the proper dosage immediately. Part of your plants problems are deficiencies of nutes. Withholding them will only make it worse.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

as i`ve just flushed Stoney, should i water with nutes now or wait till the soil dries a little?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> as i`ve just flushed Stoney, should i water with nutes now or wait till the soil dries a little?


Wait until your next watering. The plants will "shock" a little because of the flushing.


----------



## Draston (Jun 17, 2007)

your grow is looking pretty sweetness shuggy! How far into flowering are your babbies? Mine are just finishing week 3 of floweirng.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 17, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> your grow is looking pretty sweetness shuggy! How far into flowering are your babbies? Mine are just finishing week 3 of floweirng.


i`m having some problems with one of my ladies at the moment Draston.
as you can see from the journal. 
i`m on day 32 today, and i think one of my ladies has been pollinated:shocked: as her pistils are orange allready, the majority of them are. and as Stoney has pointed out, this could be down to them being pollinated and becoming seed:doh: :spit:. it has some suspicious things on her that might- and probably is an open pollen sack :hitchair: Death To All Hermies! i`ll make some hash with them. this has happened as i have a hermie growing on my balcony, and another "suspected" hermie that`s covered in trichs and is over 5ft tall. i should get some nice hash from them, but i need to do a little research on how to make it, obviously for the easiest and cheapest way possible. So it`s not a total loss, but i just hope that i`ve caught that she-man before it`s pollinated all my sensimelia girls:doh: :doh:
i`ll do a major inspection tonight at their bed-time,and in the mean time the suspected hermie has been put in quarantine, well away from my sensi.
if the sensimelia has been pollinated, will that have any impact on yeild or potency? potency mainly-is my concern overall.:holysheep: the weed gods are not smilling on me at the moment, if they`re all seeded then my concentration will move to the "up and coming kids" and i`ll get this flower done and all the more informed i`ll be for the next crop.
keep on riding untill the end man, forever onwards:lama:  this lama will take me anywhere,lol.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 18, 2007)

it did hermie on me man, so i`ve taken it out of the grow room and put it outside with the other hermie. i can see that some of my sensimielia has seed in it, making it no longer sensi. but i don`t want any further pollination to occur so it`s been kicked out.
is there any way i can force a quicker flower on it to make hash with the finished product? i`m gonna use the "gumby method", seems to be the easiest man. i should get some good quality bud from it, due to it`s size and the trichomes which are covering it and it`s only day 34. my other hermie on the balcony is showing pre-flowers but the days are still too long just now.
if i sit it outside and let nature do it`s thing, what will happen to the allready formed bud?
this however seems to be my only viable option... 
anyone know how to quicken flower, or have an opinion on this dillema?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 18, 2007)

hey bro i see u have to hermies now that sux. i was think on the one on the balcony after its 12 hours of light throw a black barrel over it til morning that should help u out good luck bro peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro i see u have to hermies now that sux. i was think on the one on the balcony after its 12 hours of light throw a black barrel over it til morning that should help u out good luck bro peace


 
great idea man!  i have the two hermies:hitchair: on my balcony now.
this grow has been such an eye openner for me.
well i`m still having problems with this speckling yellow spots, looks identicle to a spider mite infestation, although i`ve studdied every leaf on the plants and there`s no mites to be found. this is mainly occuring on the large fan leaves, but not exclusively. it then becomes "rust like" and spreads from the centre out. as i believe it`s a mg def i`m not too worried right now, and i`m administering the epsom salts at every watering (2-3 days) and bone meal 4-20-0. also every week i give them a dose of bloom feed 5-5-10. 
they look good and strong though, but i don`t want this sort of constant stress on her as it will enevitabley have an adverse affect onthe final product`s potency:shocked: . i think if it continues i`ll have to try some experimental remedies and see if i can`t get rid of it, well maybe not get rid of it, but stop it getting any worse.
i`ll keep everyone updated, and thanks for all the help so far man,no doubt i`ll need it again...


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 24, 2007)

well man, my great sensimielia is no longer sensi:hairpull:  
i`m at week 5 flower and i can see seed, bad news dudes.
must have been the hermie:hitchair: i knew it! well since that`s it, i`m going to put it down as a learning curve.
 i`ve  failed in my goal to achieve some "homegrown sensimielia" bud for myself to smoke, can`t beleive it man. it`s my own fault for keeping those hermies man, i`ve allready murdered them:chuck:and took great pleasure in doing so.
 i still have the kids, they are around 3-4 weeks and i may shoot them in for an early flower, making sure this time to get all the males out sharpish. i`ll also try and not stress the hell out of them and turn them hermie for this one too:stuff-1125699181_i_ 
i think i may just carry on this journal, untill i get the sensimielia i`ve promised myself.
well, i don`t know if these seed i get will be viable for planting as the pollinator was a hermie, anyone know if they will carry a hermie trate??
if they are useable i`ll have a load, so it`s not a total loss, and some "smokable bud" that`ll carry me through till next harvest :cool2:
another 3 weeks till i have the failures finished, not so excited anymore, i feel robbed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

Man, I hate to hear that shuggy. They were some huge girls, would have loved to see the finished product.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks man, i was kinda looking forward to that too. 
i`m still gonna grow it out though, another 3(ish) weeks, then the kids will be ready for flower.


----------



## Draston (Jun 25, 2007)

man this sucks. If I were you I'd just chop the things you have left and make hash...

Start your new grow asap .


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 25, 2007)

Man im sorry to hear about that bro. really sux. so what u doing now did u say u are gonna let them finish out or are u going to kill them? Dude i dont know what to say because u deserved some nice budz with all the trouble u went threw. well i hope all turns out better for u. peace out bro


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks Sticky Budz, yeah i`m going to grow em out, only like 3 weeks to go anyway and the trichomes are turning cloudy, and some with a lil` orange allready.
thanx for following my grow dudes, and Draston, i`ve allready got my other grow(3 weeks in) on the go, there`s a couple of pics of them back in the journal. i call them "the kids".
i`ll post pics of both the flowering failures and the kids l8r.
cheers for the encouragement man, throughout this journal.
i`ll continue to grow "the kids" on this journal.


----------



## Draston (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome. Can't wait to see some pics of "the kids ".


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 29, 2007)

:hubba: since you asked man, here you go!
they`re around four weeks right now, and after the failures are done in about two weeks i`ll move these into flower under the hps. right now they have been under HI cfl`s.
all the same age, but the size difference is massive man. just shows you that you can have the same strain, in the same conditions and the growth can be erratic. but they look good man, can`t wait to bounce them into flower


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 2, 2007)

i`m getting really impatient on these failures finishing flower, the buds don`t seem to be filling out:hitchair:.
the kids are ready and waiting to go in, but at day 47 in flower they`re still not ready. i`ll give them another 2 weeks and then they`re getting the chop. maybe.:holysheep: Amen.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 2, 2007)

when drying, does the area have to be light-tight?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jul 5, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> when drying, does the area have to be light-tight?


Yes it does have to be light tight. What drying method are u using? the first time i harvest i hung them in my closet. which worked out good then my second time i put all my budz in a paper bag and that worked great too i actually liked that way better. Well good luck my friend hope all the budz u get taste great and gives u the munchies lol peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks man, i`m going to be harvesting in the next few days, upto the 16th i think. just getting a few ideas together on which method to use. 
still not decided yet...:lama: :woohoo: :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 6, 2007)

> when drying, does the area have to be light-tight?


This is one of the reasons I leave my fan leaves on after harvest. It's like a protective shell around your buds. Keeps light off of them and keeps triches from breaking off. If you remove the fan leaves they should stay in the dark. Good luck and I hope the kids bring you pounds!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 11, 2007)

well, i harvested and ended up with around 500 seed aprox. 
with the left over bud i decided to make "gumby method hash", which is in the process of letting gravity take effect. nice layer of resin accumulating on the bottom of the jar 
i`ll post some pics of the finished gumby hash ball. i would post pics of the complete process but i can`t really be bothered, sorry 
i`ve now put "the kids" into flower, i`ll post pics when they wake up. 
only 7 hopefull gals, as i only have a 400w HPS and when they`re fully matured i won`t have addequate lighting for any more.
anyway, just a lil update, as i`ve not been posting much lately.
pics of gumby hash and the kids will be posted tomorrow, if i remember,lol.
:stuff-1125699181_i_ thanx to all who are following this grow, cheers dudes:spit:
i sure needed your help and it`s much apreciated man.


----------



## Draston (Jul 11, 2007)

sweetness. I can't wait for this week to end so I can upload some decent pics to my grow journal as well .


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 12, 2007)

ok dudes, i`ve just finished the "gumby method" with my cosmic nights gals. this method is sooo easy, and i got 12 grams from 1 girl.
as they were pollinated, well, over-pollinated they were useless to smoke ("IMO") so i went with this method, and i want to give thanks to Draston for supplying the link for me, cheers dude.
anyway, her`s a couple of pics of the "allmost" finished "Gumby Bubble Hash". soon i shall be having a bong of it and i`ll report back as to the quality.
i would reccomend this method to anyone who wants to make hash without spending any cash, except the £1.15 for the wax paper.
hope you all like man, here ya go.
i`ll post pics of the kids in a while....:stuff-1125699181_i_  :woohoo:  

:lama: :bong2: :lama:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 17, 2007)

well folks, i`ve been comatosed for the last few days with the gumby hash.
great stuff and sooo easy to do, i highly recomend it with some good, freshly harvested bud and you`ll wake up in a week i`d imagine,lol.
the kids are growing up, unfortunately they`re growing balls too 
out of the eight i began with, i`m down to 4 ladies, 1 week into flower. i took a couple of clones from one of them and i`m banging them streight to flower, just for the fact that i can`t be bothered setting up another veg space. this place is  pulling some heavy watts man:shocked: but not too much to raise any suspicion i think:doh: 
1 week into flower and all is well 
i`ll post pics when the hash runs out dudes....this may take a while


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 3, 2007)

hi peeps, sorry i`ve not updated for a while man, i was getting all my areas ready for this grow of "the kids".
out of the 8 or so kids that i had left, 3 were females and i took clones from the strongest mom`s and i now have a total of 7 females which i have just transplanted .
i thought a few pics were in order as i said i would post some ages ago  but i`ve been busy, you know how it goes...
anyway, here`s some pics of the 3 kids and 4 clones which i took from them as they were female.
3 weks into flower at the moment, although i`ve only had the clones in flower for almost 2 weeks(i think) check the size difference man, and the pistills are about 1" long, some longer! can`t wait to blaze this up dudes.
things are lookin good right now,we`ll see how they settle into their new containers (2 gall min).
thankyou and cheers
ostpicsworthless: :spit:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 3, 2007)

and the pics...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

Niiiiice buds! Makes my mouth water.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 6, 2007)

hi again peeps, lil update on the kids so far, 4 weeks into flower and some nice colas developing and it seems i have 3 WW and the rest NL.
here`s a pic of that hermie from the balcony, it`s budding up well and nature is doing a great job  i also have one WW in veg at the front of the she-man, i was tempted to bring her in and flower with the rest but i don`t want to risk bringing any little critters inside the grow space 
anyway, here`s some pics of natures glory from my balcony 
i`ll update with some pics of the kids when they get a lil fatter 
cheers dudes,:lama: :spit:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 6, 2007)

They're getting big! Nice job Shuggy!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 6, 2007)

hi all, not been around much lately so it`s about time i gave a lil` update on the kids...
they are at 8 weeks flower day 59 to be exact, but they have a long way to go yet man, all the trich`s are  cristal clear although there are loads of them tightly packed together, just the way i like it!
i think these may go to 10-12 weeks by the looks of things , all happy and can`t complain.
i`m having some problems with ph right now, it`s a totalpain in the rear man as the water quality here is crap (hard)
the kids are sleeping now but i`llpost some pics of them later today.
right now this is a couple of pics of my collection of hermies and one unidentified (probably female) i`ll be leaving her outside on the balcony to flower and let nature do the work with these ones 
the biggest one is the NL hermie which is taking forever to finish, i`ve not helped the situation by testing lots of the immature buds(still a nice lil stone, get you through a dry patch and i`ve still some left over from the previous grow.
all the seed i got are useless man, as she was pollinated by a hermie 
so now i`ll have to buy more, i could do with a change though, maybe some Big Bud this time...decisions,decisions:hairpull: .
anyway, here`s some pics- i hope they turn out allright, i`ve been having problems with my lil toy camera but that`s another story.
the first 2 pics are the probable female, the rest are the 5 1/2 ft hermie "cosmic nights she-man"
cheers dudes:lama: :stuff-1125699181_i_ :lama:


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 13, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> well, i harvested and ended up with around 500 seed aprox.


Wow! You should put some out for the birds.

Could you pick off the balls before they blow? Too many too pick?
What's the gumby hash method? 
Good luck.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 22, 2007)

well peeps  i`ve got some of the kids at different stages of late flower, one has been flowering for over 11 weeks so it`ll be getting the chop shortly-it`s the hermie i evicted to the balcony as i didn`t want to kill it. 
now it has some huge colas on "it", i`ll post pics of the harvest dudes 
the bud is purple in colour with a layer of trich`s all over, the trich`s are red in maturity and they look well cool man 
i also have another female on the balcony which i`m trying to let nature do it`s thang, lookin good so far at around 3 ft with ages to go.
i`ve got another 2 NL chicks that are finishing flower now(or in a week or so) the trich`s aren`t ready yet man but the calyx`s are swelling, bigger everyday 
i just got a new HPS bulb through the post around a week ago, the plants seem to like it-the orange glow seems to be deeper:confused2: 
these northern lights x sensi star "cosmic nights" are taking alot longer than i expected into the 11th week now, but flower may have been delayed a little due to the slight burn at the beggining. one of them is  doing great and going to produce some top quality bud, but the other has been stunted-still is a nice smoke, but not nearly as good as her sister who seemed to grow out of it and the only problem i`m experiencing now is the fan leaves at the top cola are yellowing/drying. i know it`s good to let them get "N" defficient late in flower but the drying is the main problem, any ideas?:fid: 
the bud production on her is great and becoming denser by the day, the trich`s are milky-the tall glandular trich`s are cristal clear:woohoo: the time is nearing, i`m going to look in the harvest section to decide what drying and curing method i`ll be using, probably hang em then jar them after a short stint in an air tight plastic bag...something like that man.
#sorry for rambling on folks my only excuse is i`m stoned, again.
i`m starting to look into my next experiment and i`ll let all know what i`m doing dudes and dudettes 
cheers and thanks for all the help man, much appreciated.i`ll need it in the future no doubt lol
Screwdriver, the gumby hash method is making bubble hash without the need for the bags that cost a small fortune. i`ll try and post a link to the step by step guide....try.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 27, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> Screwdriver, the gumby hash method is making bubble hash without the need for the bags that cost a small fortune. i`ll try and post a link to the step by step guide....try.


 
*Hey Shuggy, would love to get your gumby recipe for hash, I have lots of leaves I'd like to use but don't want to buy the bags at this time.   *

*BTW, thanks for you comments re: my WW plant.*


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2632754570098486993&q=hashish
Thats a link to a video showing how to make "Gumby Hash"


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 4, 2007)

hi all, i`ve not been keeping up to date with this journal lately, so here goes...
i still have two gals finishing flower(13weeks so far) and another has finished, which i`m in the process of water-curing.
i`ve got a thread in the harvest section of the forum, "water-cure", i`ve done the first steps and i have to say, they stink! 
i think this is normal as i read that somewhere .
couple of more days to go in the water and it`ll be time for the drying.
i also have a couple of new additions to the family-one WW and another cosmic nights which are still in the veg stage 4 weeks old.
i`m thinking of finishing this journal, then the nxt one will begin, if i can figure out how to post the link to the journal at the bottom of my posts:stoned: :huh: 
i`ll post some pics of the entire grow going on at the moment-apollogies in advance for the pic quality.
anyway, i can`t wait to get my nxt grow started, maybe i`ll buy some big-bud seeds with another strain too:hubba:  i want to grow something which is covered in frosty good stuff 
pics coming soon dudes and dudettes, thanx for hanging in there with me,lol.:lama: :stoned: :lama: peace out.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Shuggy. :aok:  Check your PM's Shuggy *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 7, 2007)

*VERY NICE GROW SHUGGY !! THEY LOOK MIGHTY FINE*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

very nice bro love he budz and i cant wait to hear how the water curing goes:hubba: cant wait til my garden starts looking like that  peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the kind words man, and here`s a lil update with pics of the water-cure i did a few days ago.
your "supposed" to submerge the buds for 7 straight days, i did 3 as i read that some ppl don`t even keep them in water for any time-just submerge and empty the water immediately. not sure, but i don`t think that will do anything for your weed in that amount of time.
anyway, here`s some pics of the process...
for some reason it won`t let me post the pics, as i`ve allready posted them on another thread "hermie harvest" and "water-cure", if anyone wants to see them they`re in the harvest section 
i have to say i`m not disapointed...

:watchplant: :spit: :watchplant: cheers.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 7, 2007)

also, i chopped the last of my gals today-may have waited a little too long but the trich`s were still milky man.anyway the small amounts i`ve oven-dried have been a nice mellow stone.
when she`s dried and cured, a smoke report will be heading this way.


----------



## pot'sappeal (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been reading this forum for awhile and have a question: I am interested in aeroponics and LED lights. Has anyone had experience with these?


----------

